# Poland Ekstraklasa 18-21 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 19:00 Korona Kielce SA - Jagiellonia Bialystok 2.65 3.10 2.75 +70 Korona Kielce SA - Jagiellonia Bialystok 
18 Oct 21:30 KS Gornik Zabrze - WKS Slask Wroclaw 2.25 3.25 3.20 +74 KS Gornik Zabrze - WKS Slask Wroclaw 
19 Oct 16:30 Zawisza Bydgoszcz - Wisla Krakow SA 2.85 3.10 2.55 +73 Zawisza Bydgoszcz - Wisla Krakow SA 
19 Oct 19:00 Kghm Zaglebie Lubin - KS Widzew Lodz 2.10 3.25 3.55 +73 Kghm Zaglebie Lubin - KS Widzew Lodz 
19 Oct 21:30 KS Lechia Gdansk - KKS Lech Poznan 3.15 3.20 2.30 +73 KS Lechia Gdansk - KKS Lech Poznan 
20 Oct 16:30 Cracovia Krakow - TS Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala 1.91 3.30 4.20 +73 Cracovia Krakow - TS Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala 
20 Oct 19:00 KP Legia Warszawa - GKS Piast Gliwice 1.45 4.00 8.00 +73 KP Legia Warszawa - GKS Piast Gliwice 
21 Oct 19:00 Ruch Chorzow SA - MKS Pogon Szczecin 2.65 3.10 2.75 +61


----------



## tuanxuxu (Mar 14, 2017)

very good , Thanks


----------



## tom8tom (Mar 15, 2017)

nicee


----------

